# Disparition de plusieurs morceaux de musique sur iPod Touch



## didval67 (14 Août 2008)

iPod touch 32Go... Voilà maintenant plusieurs semaines que j'ai acheté un iPod touch, très satisfait  de mon achat,  j'ai  chargé  mon  iPod  de la musique que j'avais sur mon ordi (qui prenait d'ailleur beaucoup de  mémoire). J'ai acheté également de la musique sur iTunes... et tout se passait correctement. Hier j'ai branché mon iPod Touch à mon ordi pour le rechargé et je suis parti faire autre chose... Quand j'ai débranché celui ci et j'ai voulu écouté mes musiques habituelles ???? la moitié avait disparu.... Je n'ai rien compris ... j'ai cherché sur mon ordi... rien... sur l'iPod rien... 
Question:
Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce genre de problème ?
Comment a t'il récupéré ses musiques ?   en dehors de reprendre les CD et les réinstaller ... a savoir que toutes les musiques que j'avais acheté sur iTunes .... disparues....
Y a t'il une solution ? pour que ce problème ne recommence pas... mise à part la sauvegarde sur un disque extérieur....


----------



## juliuslechien (14 Août 2008)

Les morceaux ont aussi disparu d'iTunes ? Dans la corbeille il n'y a rien ?


----------



## didval67 (14 Août 2008)

Salut !
Pour répondre à ta question .... Oui rien dans la corbeille de mon ordi mais par contre sur iTunes je ne sais pas comment faire ... car en dehors de l'historique des achats fait c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé...


----------



## didval67 (14 Août 2008)

je parlais bien évidemment de iTunes Store, par contre sur iTunes de l'ordi rien ...


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2008)

Mais dans iTunes dans la bibliothèque... les titres sont toujours là, ou ils n'y sont plus???


----------



## didval67 (14 Août 2008)

Salut !
Pour répondre à ta question, je n'ai pas les titres perdu sur iTunes de mon ordi ... puisque j'avais acheté les albums via mon iPod Touch sur iTunes Stores, j'ai uniquement les traces des achats faits


----------



## juliuslechien (14 Août 2008)

Je ne suis pas bien sûr de tout comprendre.

Si je récapitule, tu n'as plus les fichiers sur ton ordi (dans iTunes), et ton iPod. Mais tu as toujours l'historique de tes achats sur iTunes Store.

Les fichiers que tu as perdu se sont justes des fichiers qui viennent du Store ou également des fichiers qui viennent de tes CD par exemple ?


----------



## didval67 (15 Août 2008)

Oui, c'est exactement çà ! j'avais plus de 2000 morceaux sur mon iPod et je me suis retrouvé avec 1340 morceaux de musiques... le reste disparu... j'ai fouillé iTurne sur mon ordi en pensant qu'il avait du commencer à téléchargé en faisant peut-être une manipulation de ma part .... que je ne m'explique pas... puis j'ai refouillé sur mon iPod en allant dans mes derniers achats... il m'a tout effacé... je suis allé sur iTunes stores j'ai retrouvé l'historique de mes achats avec le montant de chaque téléchargement... voilà...
Alors maintenant, j'aimerai comprendre ce qui c'est passé car pris la notice d'utilisation pour essayer de comprendre... mais je ne vois pas à quel moment il pourrait écraser mes morceaux de musique... sachant que l'on ne peut pas transférer les musiques de l'iPod vers le PC sans une manipulation spécifique...


----------



## didval67 (15 Août 2008)

en résumé,  J'ai donc perdu à 90% les morceaux achetés sur iTunes store, et 10% de mes CD enregistrés


----------



## r e m y (15 Août 2008)

Contact l'iTunes Store pour qu'il te donne l'option de retéléchargement de tes morceaux.

Ensuite, pour essayer de comprendre ce qui s'est passé....

TU avais acheté 2000 morceaux sur l'iTunes Store depuis ton iPOD Touch et tu ne les avais encore jamais synchronisé avec ton PC?

Normalement quand on achète un titre sur le store depuis l'iPOD Touch, à la synchro suivante avec le PC ou le Mac, un message indique "de la musique achetée a été trouvée sur votre iPOD. Doit-elle être transférée sur le PC".

ESt-ce que tu n'aurais pas cliqué NON?

Ou alors, est-ce que le PC en question est bien celui avec lequel tu synchronise habituellement ton iPOD, ou un autre???


Pour ce qui est des CD enregistrés, là je vois encore moins.... ces CD numérisés étaient forcément sur le PC... Je n'ai jamais vu de synchro avec un iPOD effacer des titres dans la bibliothèque iTunes du PC!

Ou alors, là encore, ce n'est pas le PC habituel de synchro et ces titres n'étaient QUE sur l'iPOD. 
Autre hypothèse... quelque chose (virus??? mauvaise manip???) a effacé une bonne partie de ta bibliothèque de titres sur le PC amis tu ne t'en était pas rendu compte et tous ces titres (que tu avais encore sur l'iPOD avant la synchro) n'étaient PLUS sur le PC.
Comme la synchro consiste à mettre la bibliothèque de l'iPOD à l'identique de celle du PC, les titres absents du PC sont effacés de l'iPOD...


----------



## juliuslechien (15 Août 2008)

Tu n'aurais pas créé une nouvelle bibliothèque il y a quelques temps ?


----------



## didval67 (23 Août 2008)

Salut ! je suis de retour....
Effectivement j'ai eu un problème sur mon PC j'ai du désinstaller Itunes et le réinstaller. Pour la bibliothèque, Oui , je n'avais pas remis les différents albums puisque je les avais stockés sur le disque externe de mon PC pour une raison de place...

Salut ! de retour sur le net, je réponds à tes questions...
Les morceaux achetés sur Itunes stores n'étaient pas sur la bibliothèque de mon PC et pour cause.... j'ai du désinstaller Itunes de mon PC et le réinstaller quelques semaines aprés... donc ma nouvelle bibliothèque était vide... 

Pour la question avec la première connexion j'ai marqué NON, parce que je voulais pas qu'il charge la bibliothèque de tous les morceaux....


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2008)

didval67 a dit:


> Salut ! de retour sur le net, je réponds à tes questions...
> Les morceaux achetés sur Itunes stores n'étaient pas sur la bibliothèque de mon PC et pour cause.... j'ai du désinstaller Itunes de mon PC et le réinstaller quelques semaines aprés... donc ma nouvelle bibliothèque était vide...
> 
> Pour la question avec la première connexion j'ai marqué NON, parce que je voulais pas qu'il charge la bibliothèque de tous les morceaux....



Donc si les morceaux n'étainet plus sur ton PC, alors la synchro avec l'iPOD les a effacés de l'iPOD!

La "synchro" d'un iPOD consiste à mettre sur l'iPOD les morceaux qui SONT sur le PC (ou le MAC)


Donc il faut que tu retrouves tes morceaux là où tu les  as sauvegardés lorsque tu as réinstallée iTunes sur le PC, tu les remets sur le PC, puis tu refais une synchro pour qu'ils soient réinstallés sur l'iPOD


----------



## didval67 (23 Août 2008)

Ok ! pour la manipulation PC / iPod... un seul problème persiste ... les morceaux achetés sur iTunes Store via l'iPod Touch non sauvegardés ??? J'ai envoyé aujourd'hui un mail à iTunes Store pour  le retéléchargement  des morceaux (Suivant l'historique des achats) j'attends leur réponse...


----------



## iota (23 Août 2008)

Salut.



didval67 a dit:


> j'attends leur réponse...


Pour info, le service client de l'iTunes Store est compétent et efficace, je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec eux.

@+
iota


----------



## didval67 (24 Août 2008)

Salut !
Merçi pour ton message
@+
Did


----------

